

Developers Can Now Issue Free "Promotional" Copies of iPhone Apps - dhyasama
http://www.macrumors.com/2008/12/02/developers-can-now-issue-free-promotional-copies-of-iphone-apps/

======
jonursenbach
Wonder why the limit is set at just 50 and not letting developers give out as
many as they want. Apple shouldn't give a shit. If it's a revenue problem with
not getting cuts, then make those developers who use up a gargantuan amount of
promo codes (i.e. 500+) apps free.

~~~
cpr
50 is fine (it's for each release, not just total).

That's many hundreds over time, which should be plenty for
reviews/bloggers/etc.

------
sh1mmer
This would have been good for the person asking us to review his app
yesterday.The limit of 50 seems pretty arbitrary though. Having a secret free
iTunes link would seem to make more sense to me.

~~~
cpr
The free link info would spread like wildfile.

~~~
sh1mmer
But isn't that the choice of the App developer. It just seems really arbitrary
of Apple to pick a set number.

------
tocomment
Is this true? Could some of you with awesome but expensive apps send me a
promotional code to try it out? I promise to return the favor when my apps are
ready.

~~~
cpr
Sure, sent one for Grafly (<http://grafly.com>) as a test via email.

(Well, it's only $5 right now, but we think it's awesome. ;-)

~~~
Shamiq
Literally a graphing (only) calculator, or do you plan on expanding
functionality?

I would be willing to help implement features that emulate my TI-89. Carrying
something that useful in my pocket would be absolutely amazing.

(integration, differentiation, solving systems of equations, polynomials, etc
etc etc)

~~~
halo
I completely agree. I don't own an iPhone, but this would practically be a
killer app for me.

A relatively simple concept, but I think the iPhones user interface could be
excellent at it, and I think it could be extremely popular within a niche.
There's a lot of scope for features and development, and you could certainly
charge more than $5 considering the real cost of a graphics calculator.

It could also be better than current graphics calculators in some ways despite
the lack of physical buttons - every graphics calculator I've ever used has
seriously struggled with making a decent UI.

------
dangrover
Neat. Now I don't have to give out iTMS gift certificates anymore.

